# Gheenoe Duck Blind?



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey folks.

Im currently trying to put together ideas for how to build a DIY duck blind for the Noe. 

My current idea is a PVC scissor type blind. The PVC will be secured to my aluminum rails via a small bolt, and I will dremmel a channel in the pipe to allow the bottom to rotate, to allow me to raise or lower it. Im also thinking one side bigger than the other, so that i can maybe drape camo mesh and grass over it to make a hide.
Ill do some pencil drawings of my ideas this week. But what do you think


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use unions to allow it to rotate.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Dschouest42 said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> Im currently trying to put together ideas for how to build a DIY duck blind for the Noe.
> 
> ...


I have a narrow 16 foot skiff for fly fishing/duck hunting. It’s med/dark green inside and out, motor is black. I can throw a decoy bag over the fuel tank and a camo poncho over the motor and shove it into brush or reeds and you can’t see it. I make sure anything visible from above is dark in color or camo. Keep the profile low as possible, keep it simple. Set up is 2 minutes.

I do have some military surplus camo netting I use if we are going to be more exposed like a sandbar. That stuff is the best, can get pricey for the real military stuff but I’ve had it since the late 80’s, it’s indestructible.

We have another boat, typical 16 welded Jon with a 40 and a pop up blind. Blind is too tall, sticks out likes sore thumb. Only time it works ok is we can put it under overhanging willows or similar. It finally dawned on us one day watching a similar “sore thumb” hunting a few hundred yards away. He couldn’t get any ducks to come in, but they would come into our spread as you couldn’t see us in my duck boat. The Jon boat is no longer used for duck hunting.

This far south, the ducks have been shot at for 1500 miles over big spreads and big blinds....I don’t use many decoys, don’t call too much, just hide the boat and keep a low profile.

We often sit on folding seats or camo dove buckets and just stuff the boat in the weeds well away from us. What’s cool is when some guy later in the morning will come motoring up thinking he’s found some ducks, and I suddenly emerge from the foliage waving him off....usual apology’s “sorry, wow, didn’t realize, etc.” you know you’re doing a good job of hiding.

Hide like a sniper, but you don’t even have to be in camo, just blend in. My Dad, and my Grandad didn’t have camo, and they did fine.

If you’re hell bent on some sort of frame, etc, use shock corded tent poles and Velcro. Small, light, easy to configure, etc. mounting brackets can be made from small pieces of aluminum tubing.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It looks good, but don't bother. The blind ends up being too narrow to be comfortable IMO. It also flared more ducks than it fooled in open marsh settings. If you snuggle up in some Roseau or willows it works great, but you don't need a boat blind to hide in tall cover.

Nate


----------

